# shampoo for collie???



## Nicotine (Aug 14, 2009)

does anyone know what shampoo or anything i can use to wash my collie with?

he's 15 weeks old... when i got him, he smelled so good....... 

I know he doesn't mind it. at 10 weeks old, he had the runs when i got him. he sh1t in his crate and all over himself - so i had to wash him once, and he was perfectly fine with it. no hastle at all.

2 pics.. one of him at 10 weeks when i got him, and one of him at 15 weeks. insane growth!


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd just use baby shampoo, or dawn mixed half and half with water. Or just get a good, basic dog shampoo from one of the petstores. Nothing fancy.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

he is so cute!!! I use fresh and clean on my dogs


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

what do the groomers use that make them smell sooo good? cologne spray or something?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

dakotajo said:


> what do the groomers use that make them smell sooo good? cologne spray or something?


Most likely, yes. I don't use shampoos with much fragrance because if rinsed thoroughly (like you should be doing) there is no scent left behind anyway..I use doggie colognes on the finished, dry dogs though. Makes them smell pretty for weeks sometimes.


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

great to know! Thank you!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Aww! Look at those collie ears! What a cutie! You can bathe them with any kind of generic dog shampoo. Some smell better than others. Go to the pet store and find one you like!


----------

